# hideaway headlight question



## 1969gto (Nov 9, 2005)

how hard is it to turn a non-hideaway headlight car into a car with them? And does anyone make a kit to do so? thanks


----------



## gman26 (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm not an expert, however, I've seen a lot of parts for sale on ebay. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1968...33710QQitemZ8020289831QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW

It's just a hinged headlamp assembly, vacuum canister, switch assembly and some other miscellaneous parts.
Probably under 300.00 ??


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

It's not that easy - you really need a "donor" car. Everything behind the front bumper is different, including the bumper brackets themselves. There is no "kit" for this, and the only parts available are the commonly serviced components, like the actuators, bushing kits, seals, hoses, etc. The structural components are only available from other cars. I've done 2 conversions, and it's not a pleasant job. I used donor cars for both conversions plus a bunch of repro parts to replace the worn out components. Total cost was in the $1000-range by the time it was all done.


----------



## gman26 (Jul 19, 2005)

If you're handy you can fabricate most of the brackets. It helps if you have access to some machine shop tools and a welder.


----------



## 1969gto (Nov 9, 2005)

cool thanks. I am a helicopter mechanic so it should be no problem. I say this now. lol and thanks for the link to e-bay. And thanks lars for the info. I guess i will just keep an eye on e-bay for all the parts. ALOHA


----------



## IB2MESTUP (Aug 4, 2005)

the bumper and everything I got for $700.00 from Bethels goat farm

Bethels GTO Goat Farm 
Supplier Details 
Contact 
Street Address 85 N. 27th St. 
City/Town San Jose 
State CA 
Zip 95116 
Country USA 
Catalog? Yes 
Price 3 dollars 
Credit Cards Accepted Yes 
Order Phone 408-295-7611 
Query Phone 
Fax Number 408-295-2015 
Speciality Tempest GTO, and LeMans Used Parts 

Now this was a few years ago and the bummper was bad but they make ropos now


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

lars said:


> It's not that easy - you really need a "donor" car. Everything behind the front bumper is different, including the bumper brackets themselves. There is no "kit" for this, and the only parts available are the commonly serviced components, like the actuators, bushing kits, seals, hoses, etc. The structural components are only available from other cars. I've done 2 conversions, and it's not a pleasant job. I used donor cars for both conversions plus a bunch of repro parts to replace the worn out components. Total cost was in the $1000-range by the time it was all done.


More trouble than it's worth.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

sounds like it.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

big_mike said:


> sounds like it.


it is...........


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

money could be better spent on mods.


----------



## 1969gto (Nov 9, 2005)

the second post to e-bay. I won it does that seem to be most of it? does anyone know what else I will need. I dont think it is more trouble than it is worth. I think a 69 gto with hideaways is the best looking car ever!


----------



## gman26 (Jul 19, 2005)

I agree!!!


----------



## IB2MESTUP (Aug 4, 2005)

1969gto said:


> the second post to e-bay. I won it does that seem to be most of it? does anyone know what else I will need. I dont think it is more trouble than it is worth. I think a 69 gto with hideaways is the best looking car ever!http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1968-69-PONTIAC-GTO-HIDEAWAY-HEADLIGHT-SET-UP-68-69_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQcategoryZ33710QQitemZ8020289831QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW
> is this the one your talking about?.......this is for a 68....it will work just the grills are differant......also it looks like it missing vacume can, vacum bags, and springs......U will also need to buy a vacume headlight switch.


----------



## 1969gto (Nov 9, 2005)

the grills are diffrent for real???? ****! but the can I get the other stuff remanufactured?


----------



## IB2MESTUP (Aug 4, 2005)

They only look differant, the 68 and 69 hideaways use the same parts U can use the 68 grills, they will work. U can get new light switch, vacum can, springs, vacum moters, and I haven't checked but they may also make grills.
call them they don't show them online but I thought I saw them once in the cadalog.......... 
http://www.yearone.com


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

1969gto said:


> does anyone know what else I will need.


The sytem pictured is missing the actuators, the actuator brackets, the vacuum harness, the over-center springs, the bushings, the vacuum can, the vacuum checkvalve, the light switch, the valance panel grilles (special grilles in the valance used only on the hideaway cars), and the firewall grommet. Just the obvious stuff I can see... Yes, '68 and '69 grilles are different, but they will interchange and mount the same. Not all of the missing parts are available reproduction - you're going to have to do a lot of scrounging to complete that system...

You can get new '69 grilles - they're $200/pair.
You can get the '69 hideaway door covers at $120/pair
The vacuum can is $51
The checkvalve is $5
The actuators are $65 each
Springs are $10 each
The bracket set is $40
The bushings are $20

I'm not aware of the light switch being available.


----------



## 1969gto (Nov 9, 2005)

where can I get the new door covers. I found the grills on alot of websites but have yet to find the 69 door covers. Also the valance grill your talking about that is to hide the actuators correct? could you send me a diagram on how all this stuff goes together. [email protected] Thanks


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

The parts, including the door covers, are available from Ames Performance Engineering (1-800-421-AMES). They have their parts catalog available in .pdf format on-line. For a diagram on how it goes together, buy the '69 Assembly manual, available from Ames for $19. Yes, the valance grilles were used on the hideaway cars to cover the actuators. The valance grilles were used with special valance chrome trim that had the mounting holes for the little grilles - you'll need all these parts for a complete installation.


----------

